
Probiotics shouldn't be treated as a food supplement, according to a new study - HillaryBriss
https://www.businessinsider.com/probiotics-arent-food-supplements-could-have-harmful-risks-2018-8
======
HillaryBriss
lactic acid brain fog

~~~
shdh
Brain fogginess, gas and bloating: a link between SIBO, probiotics and
metabolic acidosis
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41424-018-0030-7](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41424-018-0030-7)

